

You guys realize the apple watch is going to flop, right? - pelf
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3042987/you-guys-realize-the-apple-watch-is-going-to-flop-right

======
meesterdude
The author is making one fundamental mistake in their analysis of the apple
watch: it's a fashion piece, not a gadget. If you look at it as a gadget; it
will come up short, because it's lacking for all reasons they identified.

Just take a look at their pages for it: [http://www.apple.com/watch/apple-
watch/](http://www.apple.com/watch/apple-watch/) tons of focus on the physical
design details, with the actual interface and such taking the back seat.

And with prices ranging from $349 to $17K, it's pretty easy to see it's more
fashion than practical.

The fact is, there is a market of people who want this & who bought this, and
that's what matters. Yes, it's role as a gadget is questionable, and you
certainly do not need it for anything; but people like it anyway.

I don't know that it will flop, in the end. Battery life and features will
improve, and new versions will come out that people will buy. Eventually it'll
do phone calls and probably have a camera, which will have a whole Dick Tracy
appeal to it.

~~~
zeeed
while it looks like a "fashion piece" it is a gadget, by a gadget
manufacturer, with a battery, features, talks to your phone and has apps.
Period. The rest is just marketing buzz.

~~~
meesterdude
What it is and how you spin it are not always one in the same. Yes, it's a
gadget. But it's being presented and sold as a fashion piece, at fashion
prices. Technology itself has become "fashionable" and so this just plays
right into that. People who are technologists may not see it that way; but
people bedazzled by technology will.

It would flop as a gadget. I don't think it has strong enough legs there; at
least not this version. but as fashion it has potential. People did not need
the watch like they could have needed the iphone or the ipad. This was purely
accessory, something they had to be sold on in ways besides practicality;
versus something like the iphone which is
phone/gps/flashlight/camera/internet/whatever.

~~~
zeeed
I see your point and I disagree. I believe that only a very small fraction of
people buy the iPhone as a gadget but because you must have it, because it
looks sexy and it "just works".

My point? The original author I believe didn't make so much of a mistake
because he took well into account what the watch thing represents but still
that it failed its target market.

Or, in other words, no one is going to wear a really good looking, really
expensive _mechanical_ watch that doesn't run.

------
noir-york
I sympathise somewhat with what the author is saying. The iWatch is the only
Apple product that doesn't 'move' me.

That's all subjective though, we're going to have to wait for the numbers.
[http://vr-zone.com/articles/apple-watch-sales-projections-lo...](http://vr-
zone.com/articles/apple-watch-sales-projections-lowered-by-kgi-hiked-by-
morgan-stanley/92132.html) \- but as with any, take them with a pinch
(bucket?) full of salt.

~~~
zimpenfish
I didn't think it was going to move me but since I've been using my Garmin
920XT with smart notifications turned on, I'm definitely seeing the potential
- not having to get the phone out to look at notifications is definitely a
plus.

------
zimpenfish
720k Android Wear devices shipped in 2014. 1M+ Apple Watches pre-ordered on
day 1 and sales apparently still going strong. This is the kind of flop I'd
love to have.

